# Remington 870 Express Magnum



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

If I'm posting this in the wrong section, please move it.  I was wondering if you guys could help me out and let me know what you think I could get for my shotgun. I'm going in to get it appraised tomorrow at a gun store and I'm not even quite sure what a good price is for it especially since I can't really find the exact thing for sale on the internet. It's a 12ga Remington 870 Express Magnum (Synthetic Camo) with both a rifled barrel as well as the turkey barrel. I also have a nice Mossy Oak case that goes with it, which my girlfriend is modeling for us below haha! I appreciate your help, thanks!

-Jeff-


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I also wanted to had that it's only had a box of rounds through it, so it's in pristine condition. It might as well be in the box and sold as new. Thanks again for your help!

-Jeff-


----------



## rsunny100 (Jun 12, 2008)

*I am intereste to buy*

Are you planing to sell this gun? if so i am interested on it. i am in CT. hou much you want with 2 barrels. post you phone# or email me [email protected]

thanks


----------

